

Ask HN: Interested in a hacker newser poker meetup in the Bay Area? - jpwagner

I think this would be a good way to meet other hacker newsers, share ideas, and play some poker.<p>I'd be happy to host and order food, and hopefully we'll get a few more hosts in a rotation for an ongoing game.<p>See the link in my comment below to sign up.
======
jpwagner
[https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=...](https://spreadsheets0.google.com/viewform?hl=en&formkey=dDd4MjAzOGZIaE1UeHdLVG5VRnpab2c6MQ#gid=0)

